
An in-depth look at the performance of guile's web server - apgwoz
http://www.wingolog.org/archives/2012/03/08/an-in-depth-look-at-the-performance-of-guiles-web-server
======
sciurus
This is a duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3682207>. One
submission included www, the other did not.

An aside: The webserver at wingolog.org returns the same content for both.
It's a better idea to standardize on www or no www, and redirect one to the
other.

<http://no-www.org/> <http://www.yes-www.org/>

